# Stepladders?



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

Which one do you like? Realized I may need one. I was looking at the little giant step ladders. My problem is the plastic ones are light in the weight capacity load.


----------



## rocksteady (Oct 8, 2008)

When you say "step ladder" are you talking about something small, 3' or less? I use an aluminum Werner 2' for times when I just need to be 8 feet tall. It won't get me in most attics but for water heaters it's great.







Paul


----------



## kiddplum (Feb 7, 2010)

*step ladders*

i got a black friday special last year gorilla ladder similar to a little giant but what a deal 49 dollars nice ladder dosent take up much room extends to a 6 foot step ladder very nice years ago i bought a 12? foot little giant to replace a 14 foot werner step ladder no comparison you feel so safe when you are up there all my ladders are double steps would not use anything else


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

rocksteady said:


> When you say "step ladder" are you talking about something small, 3' or less? I use an aluminum Werner 2' for times when I just need to be 8 feet tall. It won't get me in most attics but for water heaters it's great.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yup, was looking at the 3 step version.


----------



## ToUtahNow (Jul 19, 2008)

I have a three step and a four step Little Giant "safety step". You are welcome to try mine before you buy. They are super strong and well made. 

Mark


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

You have one? Enough endorsement for me...pulling the trigger.


----------



## nhmaster3015 (Aug 5, 2008)

You will love and hate the little giant at the same time. Rugged, well made, heavy and a finger pinching SOB if you don't watch yourself


----------



## JK949 (Mar 18, 2009)

I have a 4' Werner I got @Lowe's a few years ago. In service, I use it more than any other.


----------



## easttexasplumb (Oct 13, 2010)

JK949 said:


> I have a 4' Werner I got @Lowe's a few years ago. In service, I use it more than any other.


 
Replacing burnt out light bulbs for the little old ladys.


----------



## JK949 (Mar 18, 2009)

easttexasplumb said:


> Replacing burnt out light bulbs for the little old ladys.


Water heater services, pinholes in copper etc. it's smaller and lighter. I also carry a 6' and wish I had a way to carry an extension for the handful of times a year I need it.


----------



## wookie (Dec 16, 2008)

Have the Werner 2' but need a new one. I'd to get one that has the steps on both sides. Carry a Werner little giant clone, use it a lot. nice to have a step ladder that can fold out to get on a roof.

wookie


----------

